

Parametric pole clamp - sodnpoo
http://www.sodnpoo.com/posts.xml/parametric_pole_clamp.xml

======
ja27
I love stuff like this. A member at our local hackerspace showed me a set of
PVC fittings he'd printed for his grandkids that have all kinds of interesting
junctions like giant K'Nex or Tinkertoys.

Someone on Reddit 3D-printed a version of Google Cardboard for their Nexus 6,
but with adjustable optical distances.

